

Swift enters TIOBE index at position 16 - LinaLauneBaer
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html?swift=true

======
kokias
A language not used by anybody yet, at position 16. Tells you something about
the quality of the Tiobe index.

~~~
lanna
Swift is being used by a lot of people. I'm using it. There are a lot of Swift
projects in GitHub. Just because the App Store doesn't contain any Swift apps
yet doesn't mean such apps are not being actively developed.

